
Everything Is Changing; So Should Antitrust - darwhy
https://stratechery.com/2017/everything-is-changing-so-should-antitrust/
======
rapht
Antitrust strategy for the Internet era: a "copy-and-split" of the target into
2 companies: 1) these companies jointly own and can freely use all of the data
accumulated and all of the tech developed to date (but as they jointly own it,
they cannot sell/license it without the other's permission) 2) each company
must choose a new name and cannot operate under the existing name 3) a few
months of transitions are granted for each company to decide what their
strategy will be 4) all physical assets get split evenly 5) each company get
to pick 1 employee turn by turn until each has half of the workforce

And may they live a long, customer friendly life.

------
kfk
Uhm, so what is tv? Isn't it "discovery" too? 20 years tv was the way people
discovered information, just as with google now. I think the fact that few
companies are now successful and "loved" by customers doesn't rule out any
antitrust laws, maybe it actually calls for them even more.

